# Asian Carp - Feds to wage $78M war



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Good news in the fight against asian carp..


http://www.freep.com/article/20100208/NEWS06/100208043/1001/rss01

Federal officials said today they are attacking Asian carp on all fronts and preparing to spend $78 million to do it.



Plans include intermittent lock closures, which could begin by the end of April, and adding more crews to hunt down and destroy Asian carp before large numbers of them can make it into the Great Lakes.

The battery of techniques they plan to use includes sonar equipment, electro-shocking, netting, and expedited testing for carp DNA.

They&#8217;ll spend $3 million to make the ugly, voracious fish attractive as fish fillets. They will also expand research on carp-specific poisons, sound barriers to deter the fish and methods to disrupt their spawning. A number of federal agencies issued a 46-page report with short and long-term plans for fighting carp as a White House summit with Great Lakes governors was under way.

&#8226; Related story: Federal officials to meet on Asian carp in Ypsilanti.

Gov. Jennifer Granholm said she and other Great Lakes governors insisted today during a summit at the White House that Chicago-area locks must be closed quickly, even if short-term, to deal with carp. 

Although federal officials included intermittent lock closures&#8212;as much as three weeks per month&#8212;as a potential solution, that is not enough, said Granholm. &#8220;I think there&#8217;s enough DNA evidence now to shut them down,&#8221; said Granholm, who added that she does not support the idea of part-time lock closures.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Good post  Mich


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Shut the locks down PART-TIME...wth??? this is a full time problem


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

SNAPS to Attorney General Mike Cox for taking this issue seriously...he may have just got re-elected for next term...lets see how the follow up is.

ALSO SNAPS to all that voiced thier concern!


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

spend $78 million???

I'll drive to Chicago and push the button to close the locks for free. I'll even pay for my own gas. Send the cash to my child's school. 

Why can't they close the locks and build a transfer dock? Put in a couple of cranes and move cargo 100 feet overland. Keep the crap (that is the proper spelling) out of the lakes.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

http://www.detnews.com/article/20100210/METRO/2100426/1409/rss36


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

the first thing that came to my mind after hearing that they will close the locks on a part time basis is like going to a whore house and only using a condom only some times, eventually you will get a virus, which is exactly what asian carp are.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

BVG said:


> Why can't they close the locks and build a transfer dock? Put in a couple of cranes and move cargo 100 feet overland. Keep the crap (that is the proper spelling) out of the lakes.


 
You'd think that this wold be the best option. They want to create jobs so how about creating some to fill in the lock and build a transfer dock. All the jobs to build then to operate when done and no more issues witht the carp.


It sure sounds easy. Not sure why this is not serisouly being considered.


----------



## Bowfin1 (Jul 9, 2004)

Mike Cox and the other polititians are playing their typical games. Where was the concern 2 or 5 years ago? While closing the locks sounds like an easy fix, the problem is much more complex than a simple fix. Ducks and geese are great at carrying eggs to other areas, thus, spreading the fish from one body of water to the next. Additionally, dna has already been found in Lake Michigan. While I am not too keen about their arival, the reality is they are here. The government needs to be spending money on how to deal with the looming problem instead of arguing over some locks. Phase one is over: they are here. It is time to enter phase two: dealing with the issue.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Closing the locks would address the present issue even if there is DNA in Lake MI. The present issue being to stop the spread of the species in the GL. Leaving the locks open only compounds the issue by increasing the numbers. Finding DNA in the Great Lakes could mean a million possibilities of a source...has the DNR actually cited what was the source of the DNA?


----------

